# Propane generators



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Hubby and I are thinking about going with a propane generator to service our cabin. We’ve been using a gasoline powered Duromax 10,000 for the past 5 years. It’s a work horse and has never let us down. We use it to charge our batteries for our lights, well pump-and wifi but we only use it a couple hours a day. We’re looking for one that we can keep running and can handle the usual household appliances. Currently we use propane (and plan to continue) for our refrigerator, stove & heat. We’re looking to add an electric freezer, washer/dryer, plumbing to the cabin.
What are your opinions?
If you need more info lmk. Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Generac. Have one at my Missouri place. Push button start.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Generac. Have one at my Missouri place. Push button start.


You use it to service you home? What size is it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is emergency back up. It is big enough to run the water well pump and the refrigerator, at least. 

I will have to dig out the paperwork on it.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

We’re looking for one we can use 24/7


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We had a 15k watt propane Koehler generator at our cabin on the river. It ran the whole kit and kaboodle.
ETA: we were originally off grid for many years so our power needs were not typical for most homes of our size.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We had a 15KW and went to an 11KW. It will do everything but run the AC an hot water heater at the same time. The 11 uses about 3/4 gallon an hour compared to 1 1/2 gallons on the 15. Generac is the only one to buy. They last and have good service. It's a standby but ran for 11 days straight back in 07 when we had an ice storm here.

I foresee your only problem will be the dryer sucking a lot of juice. Recommend you talk to an expert and buy the smallest one that will fill your needs to save on fuel costs.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oldasrocks said:


> We had a 15KW and went to an 11KW. It will do everything but run the AC an hot water heater at the same time. The 11 uses about 3/4 gallon an hour compared to 1 1/2 gallons on the 15. Generac is the only one to buy. They last and have good service. It's a standby but ran for 11 days straight back in 07 when we had an ice storm here.
> 
> I foresee your only problem will be the dryer sucking a lot of juice. Recommend you talk to an expert and buy the smallest one that will fill your needs to save on fuel costs.


We had used our Generac for years and were happy with it. But we were just as happy with our Kohler...more so because it had everything we wanted and needed. They were both good, reliable generators.
Our dryer, fridge, freezers, water heaters, stoves etc ran on propane (hot tub was wood fired)for most of our time off grid, but switched the fridge and freezers to electric when we grid tied. So we were always very power efficient. Enough so that our net metering paid the power bills during winter. Lots of outages up there though so the genny was essential.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Hubby and I are thinking about going with a propane generator to service our cabin. We’ve been using a gasoline powered Duromax 10,000 for the past 5 years. It’s a work horse and has never let us down. We use it to charge our batteries for our lights, well pump-and wifi but we only use it a couple hours a day. We’re looking for one that we can keep running and can handle the usual household appliances. Currently we use propane (and plan to continue) for our refrigerator, stove & heat. We’re looking to add an electric freezer, washer/dryer, plumbing to the cabin.
> What are your opinions?
> If you need more info lmk. Thanks!


If you want to run the generator for extended periods (note the extended) you'll need a generator rated for prime use. Those you can run 24/7 until they need an oil change. Those will also be 1800 rpm units not the 3600 rpm of standby or emergency generators. The good ones may outlive you.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We have Generac propane (300 liter tank) home generator that we got becasue the electricty goes out a lot down here. When the electricity goes off it comes on automatically. The longest it has stayed on was 8 hrs. I shut it down for a couple of hrs then turned it back on. Luckily the electricity came right back on. Our generator runs everything in the house including the AC


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Hubby and I are thinking about going with a propane generator to service our cabin. We’ve been using a gasoline powered Duromax 10,000 for the past 5 years. It’s a work horse and has never let us down. We use it to charge our batteries for our lights, well pump-and wifi but we only use it a couple hours a day. We’re looking for one that we can keep running and can handle the usual household appliances. Currently we use propane (and plan to continue) for our refrigerator, stove & heat. We’re looking to add an electric freezer, washer/dryer, plumbing to the cabin.
> What are your opinions?
> If you need more info lmk. Thanks!


I'll add check the warranty especially on whole house generators. Look carefully at the fine print for what voids the warranty. Some say usage other than for short term emergencies voids the warranty.

The ones with a converted diesel engine will cost more but will have the rating you need.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

As with any generator, know your fuel burn rate and size of your fuel supply.


----------

